# scioto river



## boonecreek (Dec 28, 2006)

how the fish under the bridge on 348 ( close to the 104 and 348 ) next to the briar patch ? thats inbetween our job site and hotel room . thanks for any replies. putt,in down the shot gun in the morning and going to moscow, right above the power plant. bag of small shad and night crralers.:B


----------



## Daveo76 (Apr 14, 2004)

Go on down south a couple miles to the mouth of Brush creek at Rushtown. The Scioto is good anywhere you can pull off this time of year but I do some damage right in Portsmouth Whitemw fishes out toward Lucasville more than I do and JKeeney may be able to help you too.


----------



## Daveo76 (Apr 14, 2004)

Not big ones but they'll get bigger as it cools off more. 23 small ones


----------



## boonecreek (Dec 28, 2006)

YEA, THE END OFF OUR JOB END AT RUSH TOWN CHURCH. i turn left off off 348 top off hill ( dumbar. then turn left at the end of dumbar go right past church, and turn left on collely road. our job starts there and goes to sub-station. think we drive over brusk creek to eat lunch at the gas station in mcderrmit. they make one good double bacon cheese burger there.


----------



## Old Ranger (Nov 23, 2010)

Brush creek at junction of the Scioto river....warning. Punks on 4 wheelers will vandalize your vehicle. Great spot in Portsmouth. Park at 10 th or 11 th off of Washington and walk over the levee to the rip rap. This is just south of the twin bridges. When the current is normal, float minnows or chicken livers under a bobber down the rip rap. Walk down river to the end of the rip rap. This is the first hole up the river after a long flat. Normally about 12 feet deep. Whites will
pile up in this hole at times in the late fall. Have caught them there on every cast with a silver buddy.


----------



## Daveo76 (Apr 14, 2004)

BC, call me. It's not all gloom & doom


----------



## jkeeney20 (Mar 21, 2006)

Fishing under 348 bridge is not that great for whites/hybrids and such, didn't use to be anyway...havn't fished it in a few years and live about 5 min from it if thats any indication. Although I have seen a few nice flatties and i know you can get some channels on the upper end where the rock point comes out. If you want whites go to rushtown and walk brushcreek to mouth of scioto or down to portsmouth


----------



## boonecreek (Dec 28, 2006)

thanks for all the info. now i just need a rain out while i,m up there. rain rain.


----------

